# Luxman



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

RARE LUXMAN CM-2100 & LUXMAN CM-4050 Limited Edition | eBay


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

If I could afford those, I think I'd have to hang them on my wall as art. Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Bezzou (Aug 3, 2011)

pretty impressive. But thats something that only a few people can afford. Really gorgeous but extremely expensive amp.


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

$350 shipping ?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

azvrt said:


> $350 shipping ?


I assume that you didn't read the description  
The auction is for 2 amps and the seller doesn't live in USA... 

Next time please read... $350 is actually not so bad. 

Kelvin


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

I am sorry but I do disagree. And please don't tell me I didn't read the description well, the information you have does not put you in a position to determine that.

While overseas shipping is very expensive (I know as I live in Europe and buy from all over the world all the time) and yes it is for two amps, $350 is a lot of money.
But the seller did mention that if shipping proves to be less he would make it right.

I just wanted to mention "$350 ? Wow." That's all. No harm done.
Very nice amps. I cannot afford them, and even if I could I would ask him to check shipping first, not after


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

azvrt said:


> I am sorry but I do disagree. And please don't tell me I didn't read the description well, the information you have does not put you in a position to determine that.
> 
> While overseas shipping is very expensive (I know as I live in Europe and buy from all over the world all the time) and yes it is for two amps, $350 is a lot of money.
> But the seller did mention that if shipping proves to be less he would make it right.
> ...


We're in the same boat then coz I don't live in the states either. 
From US to French Polynesia, 1 x Alpine PDx is already $110 - I can't imagine 2 monster (heavy) amps... 
My Milbert was $ 280 in shipping 

Kelvin


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

That's a lot of money indeed.
I always try and have a look at different shipping companies and services as there sometimes can be pretty huge differences.
My advise is to do some research for each shipment, it can save you some pennies.
The seller is not always interested in checking things out for you, so I often check it myself as a buyer so I can inform the seller of his options to help me save some money.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> We're in the same boat then coz I don't live in the states either.
> From US to French Polynesia, 1 x Alpine PDx is already $110 - I can't imagine 2 monster (heavy) amps...
> My Milbert was $ 280 in shipping
> 
> Kelvin


Depends where you ship from. In Britain for instance - I sent a 30kg amp to America for about $130.

On the other hand when I sent some 3kg speakers from America back to Britain it cost me still over $100.

He does say he is sending in two different parcels.

(I actually just had $750 shipping bill from Asia - but it was quite a lot - over 100kg in all.)












I've been thinking about trying some Luxmans but these are way expensive. Can get them for half that if you buy straight from Japan second hand.


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

Over 100 kg ? In car audio ? Or other stuff as well ? If it's only in car audio, nice 
Yes indeed, he said he would ship them separately, which would indeed drive the price to such an amount...


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

few amps to play with


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I would have to build a glass case around somthing like theses amps.. kept under lock and key.
Gorgeous pieces of work!

GLWS cool amp havin guy..


----------



## Kerpal (Jan 27, 2009)

$350 'economy' shipping... lol! Beautiful amps, though.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Look nice. Know nothing about em. 

So what's in the box from Asia?


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

sexy amps indeed.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Look nice. Know nothing about em.
> 
> So what's in the box from Asia?


What do you want to know?

Japanese design, make some very nice home audio equipment. Have never heard the car amps but have heard some very good things about them! I think there are actually a couple of people on here who are running them somewhere.

You may actually be able to buy them in America on special request. I inquired about distribution rights on the stuff but apparently they are taken, (though I think that is just the home side who have the option of selling the car stuff (though obviously don't.))


My boxes are just some Class A tube amps that I wanted to try


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

senior800 said:


> What do you want to know?
> 
> *Japanese design*, make some very nice home audio equipment. Have never heard the car amps but have heard some very good things about them! I think there are actually a couple of people on here who are running them somewhere.
> 
> ...


Do you have the website? Please? 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

luxman don't have a car audio website.

It is very much a secondary to their home stuff. (they possibly don't make them anymore at all - which would explain the absence.)

There is bits on the Japanese site but for some reason they restrict access unless you are in Japan :|

I have some brochures somewhere but can't put my finger on where they are at the minute.

The CM series were made over 10 years age (possibly the only car amplifiers they ever made.) I don't think they have ever changed the original line up (don't quote me on that.) But they have done a few special editions over the years.

All that's just what I remember off some brief research and from talking to a few people. I've never looked into them too much.


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

These amps are too pretty, Geeeez.


----------



## ArG218 (Sep 2, 2009)

I had link to Luxman japan Website.. 

ƒ‰ƒbƒNƒXƒ}ƒ“Š”Ž®‰ïŽÐ�bƒJ�[�»•i�î•ñ - LUXMAN


----------



## sy0296 (Aug 28, 2010)

hmm...made an offer just for fun and it looks like i just bought the pair.

i'm happy but now i'm broke, lol


----------

